

Show HN: Is my NGO app something needed? - jorkvist
http://blog.foraid.org/dev.html

======
civilian
The first strike is that you should put the money amount input after the input
for what cause they want to support.

Strike two is that greenpeace really doesn't help the world. Their attack on
Golden Rice is especially heinous. Golden Rice would save thousands of lives
of children in SE asia. Greenpeace's volunteers, these first-world college-
educated white kids, haven't taken enough sciences classes to realize that
GMOs are a tool that can be used well or used badly. They would like us to
believe that all GMOs are vile. And they don't have empathy for people who are
living on the brink of malnutrition.

[http://www.goldenrice.org/Content3-Why/why.php](http://www.goldenrice.org/Content3-Why/why.php)

Here's a podcast that goes into the Golden Rice issue more, as well as other
places where the political left are wrong on science.
[http://thecapitolhilltalks.com/alex-berezow-author-of-
scienc...](http://thecapitolhilltalks.com/alex-berezow-author-of-science-left-
behind-and-editor-of-realclearscience-com/)

